# Thoughts on RL24 sailboat for 2 beginners?



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

My husband and I want to get into sailing and have found what seems to be a good deal on an RL24. The boat needs - cushions for inside, wiring patched in places for night lights, and some cleaning. Comes with a trailer and 6hp 15 yo Johnson motor. Asking less than 1500. Would this be a good avenue to persue for 2 beginners? Boat is ready to sail, sound hull, etc. Would like some constructive thoughts. 
Also our sailing would be in our large lake, winds are decent.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

RL24 and RL28 - Trailable Yachts from Rob Legg Yachts

I have not heard of it, but here is a website with some info on it.

Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

For what they are they are highly regarded in Australia. Inland waters, coastal cruising etc , nice little boat.


----------



## richardbur10 (May 12, 2008)

The trailer and motor, if in good condition are probably worth $500-600 so your getting a boat for $1000. Can't see how you could go wrong. Learn to sail on it, your not going to win any races. When your are comfortable with wind and sea, then sell it for what you paid for it, and move on up. By then you have an idea of what you want in a boat. Do you want to race, cruise, raft up with the club, do overnighters, go for weekends, spend your whole vacation or sell everything and move aboard. There are a lot of options once you the bit by sailing.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd second TDs comments. 

RL24's are narrow for their length compared to others out there - hence can be a bit tippy but are also reasonably fast boats ideally suited to large lakes with decent winds. ...and are just plain good fun!!

The outboard sounds about right for the boat and you should find it to be very reliable. So long as the centerplate/case is in good condition (ie. no leaks and not heavily rusted), for just the two of you, I'd say go for it.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

I had read on the RL site and others that some people say these boats will tip over! Which sort of scared me! Also read this is a racing boat? We are interested in learning to sail and cruising - maybe spending the night out some on the lake....just making sure im not getting the wrong boat.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

Guys - also found a 1984 22foot hunter - with 1 yo honda 4 stroke - great condition, no trailer, 1500....which would be the better choice of boat between this and the RL24?


----------



## richardbur10 (May 12, 2008)

Since these boats are SAILboats and you will probably be using the sails quite a bit more than the motor, how are the sails on each? All things being equal the Hunter is probably a bit more resellable than the RL24 but the 24 probably has more room. Unless you are going to sail in some really draconian winds, I don't think I would worry about a 24footer capsizing. You may dump it on its rails but it should right itself, especially if the CB is down and locked.


----------



## aimcat (May 2, 2010)

oh yes on the sails - all are great condition. just nice to know you have a reliable motor if you need it, ya know? Especially since we are new to this!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If I was looking to do a Dylan Winter around Australia then I'd more than likely opt for an RL28 or preferably 34 but as I said earlier for what it is the RL24 is a fine little boat. I'd have thought you'd need to be doing something pretty silly to capsize her.

That said the Hunter has an intelligently thought out interior for 22'. Bit tight in the v-berth for two but it would appear to be more comfortable overall than the RL24. Its also a solid looking craftfrom the pics.

I'd think you need opinions of Hunter 22 owners before you decide. Have you seen this ?

Hunter 22 Sailboat Network

There was also an Australian forum that was pretty much all trailer sailers but link appears dead. Group was called "Australian Yachting" but was only small trailerable and/or lifting keel. Maybe the RL24 association might be able to help.Links on the RL page.

RL Trailable Yachts from Rob Legg Yachts


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Aimcat, the RL24 is a cruiser/racer designed for lakes (flattish water) and for those who like the thrill of sailing flat-out and overnighting at other times.

It *is not* roomier than a Hunter 22 - they'd be about the same inside - but the RL24 will be much more fun to sail. Being a narrow boat for it's length, the RL24 is "tippy" but will not tip over any more than the Hunter would - and sails more like a big dinghy than a big tortoise.

Although it is a very good boat and you would both learn a lot about sailing very quickly... perhaps the RL24 isn't the right boat for you.

Another good boat you could look out for is the Hartley TS21 - which is more comfortable than the Hunter 22 and sails better too IMHO - but you may not find one for sale in your area.


----------

